# 2006 frontier diff lock abs slip problem



## mr bungle (Nov 27, 2006)

does anyone have a problem with the diff lock light flashing for awhile then it will stay on then the abs and slip lights comes on and the diff lock goes off , when this happens the abs and slip do not work 

I don't know why this happens but don't like it maybe its cuz of the snow and cold weather any ideas would help i am not the only one with this problem i've seen this happen to someone else on some other forum he had an 2005 I believe 

thanks mark


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

guess would be letting you know that its activated. call the dealer or take it in. you should be still under warranty right. dont be afraid to use it.


----------



## mcshin (Jul 26, 2006)

I had this happen on my 06 nismo once. My friend at the dealer had me turn the ignition on and off 3 times(dont engage the starter), I guess it resets some computer somewhere... and it went away and hasnt come back. dont know why it happened in the first place, but it might save you a trip to the dealer for now. drive safe until then


----------



## mr bungle (Nov 27, 2006)

the thing is it went away then came back i wonder if it is a sensor under the truck that is getting cold or covered in snow but yes its under warranty and yes i'll take it in


----------



## donahue57 (Nov 29, 2005)

I had the same problem. It was the e-locker control module. The dealer replaced it no questions asked.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

mr bungle said:


> does anyone have a problem with the diff lock light flashing for awhile then it will stay on then the abs and slip lights comes on and the diff lock goes off , when this happens the abs and slip do not work
> 
> I don't know why this happens but don't like it maybe its cuz of the snow and cold weather any ideas would help i am not the only one with this problem i've seen this happen to someone else on some other forum he had an 2005 I believe
> 
> thanks mark


Don't have all that fancy stuff on mine. The spouse's Grand Am has traction control and the first time the light came on when I was driving it, I checked the owner's manual and found that's what it's supposed to do when it's active. If your owner's manual doesn't say that or it doesn't talk about the lights at all, or you're absolutely sure that the system is not functioning when the lights com on, I agree, have the dealer check it out.


----------

